
Euro English - dgellow
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_English
======
bradwood
And another one: functionalities. It always grates a bit when I hear this one.

~~~
dgellow
Instead of “features”?

~~~
bradwood
Yeah, or just functionality.

